# Excavator with a log grapple on it??



## Slamm (Jan 20, 2012)

I kinda don't like the idea of a trailer with a log loader on it, but if it comes to that, then so be it. I have been thinking about an excavator with a log grapple added to it. I want to use it with a buck saw or slasher saw if that is what they are called???

The buck saw would have to have a stand alone engine for it, so I was thinking about a log length rack, saw and engine all in one package, that could be remote operated either wirelessly or with just hydro lines or electric lines going to the excavator cab (wireless would be better, but cost may be an issue).

I just don't like the idea of $15-25K in a machine that only loads logs, when an excavator can do that and other much more neat things, LOL.

Plus the excavator could just pick up the rack, engine and buck saw package and move it to another nearby location to stack up another big pile of logs, then move again ................ this is not so easy with a "limp" trailer.

What brand of excavator's do you guys like? I like John Deere in general and I can get the parts for cost, but I'm open to other brands if they are cheaper or better or available in the used aftermarket, as I won't buy new.

What size excavator should I get, in the different brands? The trees are mostly low grade hardwoods and soft maple, we cut them from 20" DBH on up, so usually a 225 board foot tree at the smallest, then things get bigger from there.

I have to pay truckers to move my equipment (I don't own and don't want to own any big trucks), so it needs to fit on a normal low boy trailer, it can be over width and since its forestry machinery they won't get into trouble, but I don't want anything too big. I'd sooner go smaller and have to halve some of the bigger trees than to get something that is stupidly big and inefficient.

Also, how much horsepower diesel would be needed to run the remote buck saw? 50hp???

Or maybe just plumb some sort of ports off of the excavator, but I see some issues with lines getting cut and damaged?!?!?! This will have to be addressed either way with the controls or have to go wireless. With that said, there should be pressurized lines down by the track that could run the buck saw and be below the rotating mass above, so maybe it would be that big of a deal, in other words no different than a regular trailer mounted log loader with remote ports for the buck saw.

Your constructive thoughts wanted,

Sam


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes it can be done and those who have done it liked it. And, add the shovel logging component, very good. Yes, lacking the elevated forestry cab, but you can even do a quick change grapple w/ heel to bucket. Think 20 ton machine at least, but that'd pretty well do it and easy to move.

Look at Huldtins, I know a fellow who had one with a grapple saw and liked it very much.

I've never seen someone plumb a bucksaw to it but I think it can be done without too much trouble.


----------



## dts99 (Jan 21, 2012)

i think you want something a little bigger but we use this little guy and it works great, we feed the chipper with it and everything, these oak logs maxed it out, it could just barly move tho


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 22, 2012)

Like Hammer said, 20 ton is about max without overweight permits (maybe a forestry exemption for that as well?). Excavation companies around here use a lot of the 16 ton machines, as they're legal width and can be hauled on an equipment trailer behind a dump vs needing the lowboy with bigger machines.

There are basically 2 brands running around here: Deere and Cat. Cat is by far better at mobile service, but you pay for it. Deere is everywhere, but ag dealers sometimes don't want to deal with construction equipment, and will have few if any parts on hand.

I saw a buck saw setup near here last year. I'm pretty sure it was 4 cylinder Cummins powered, so somewhere between 50-120HP depending on setting. I didn't get to see it work, just looked it over when it was parked at the local gas station. I'd never seen a setup like that before around these parts.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 22, 2012)

Sam so you're trying to get some more efficiency at the landing? 

Slasher tables work off of hydraulic couplers to the loader and I'm pretty sure you can get saw bucks the same way.

The old excavator is the way to go probably too because like you said you can use it for other stuff. 

If you do get into a good sorting system you may want to consider utilizing your pulp. I know the nearest mill to you is like 3 to 4 hours away, but it may be worth checking into. I average 1-2 cords per thousand and with that haul you should be able to get at least 25-30 bucks per cord. Yeah it doesn't sound like much but it adds up quick. That and I don't know how many outdoor wood burners exist down there, but there are a ton of them up here and I sell all of my pulp to those guys by the truckload. I get more there then at the mill too.


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 23, 2012)

Slamm said:


> I kinda don't like the idea of a trailer with a log loader on it, but if it comes to that, then so be it. I have been thinking about an excavator with a log grapple added to it. I want to use it with a buck saw or slasher saw if that is what they are called???
> 
> The buck saw would have to have a stand alone engine for it, so I was thinking about a log length rack, saw and engine all in one package, that could be remote operated either wirelessly or with just hydro lines or electric lines going to the excavator cab (wireless would be better, but cost may be an issue).
> 
> ...



You wont find a better set up than an excavator with a buck saw. They work super. A guy i worked with has one it is a hitachi 150. the buck saw is tied into one of tje track drive lines w/ diverter valves. He has been using the set up for about 5 years now. A third valve was installed so either the open/clpse function or the grapple rotation works on a switch. The excavator fits nicely on a 20 ton tag trailer and the buck saw fits on tje log truck making moving it a one trip move. How did the swong boom project work out?


----------



## Slamm (Jan 24, 2012)

nhlogga said:


> You wont find a better set up than an excavator with a buck saw. They work super. A guy i worked with has one it is a hitachi 150. the buck saw is tied into one of tje track drive lines w/ diverter valves. He has been using the set up for about 5 years now. A third valve was installed so either the open/clpse function or the grapple rotation works on a switch. The excavator fits nicely on a 20 ton tag trailer and the buck saw fits on tje log truck making moving it a one trip move. How did the swong boom project work out?



Yes, now you are talking, that is what I have been thinking about. Please get me some pics and/video of this operation working if you could. I was just talking to my cousin about running the buck saw off of that portion of the hydro system and we were sorting out the valving for it. Thank you so much for the good information and inspiration on it.

Any info on the buck saw and attachment system would be great. If the guy would like to talk about it, pm me for phone number.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 25, 2012)

Slamm said:


> Yes, now you are talking, that is what I have been thinking about. Please get me some pics and/video of this operation working if you could. I was just talking to my cousin about running the buck saw off of that portion of the hydro system and we were sorting out the valving for it. Thank you so much for the good information and inspiration on it.
> 
> Any info on the buck saw and attachment system would be great. If the guy would like to talk about it, pm me for phone number.
> 
> ...



Sorry. I cant find the pics or video i had of the machine. His diverter valves were under the machine in the turret and the hoses for the saw came out the front of the excavator with quick connect fittings. I would recommend a quick attach bucket so the excavator can be used for digging too with out too much trouble. It was a pain in the ass to crawl under the machine to turn the valves so that the machine could move.


----------



## Beanhead III (Feb 2, 2012)

We are running a Kobelco ACCERA SK200 in which a thumb was made for the boom to be used in conjunction with the bucket. This is very nice as it is extremely efficient in clearing new paths for getting the new landing site set up as well as we move around the plot. Terrain here is roughly 32 percent and sometimes a steeper grade at times and having an excavator on site which also loads logs onto the logging trucks is the best way we found to run. We could have removeed the bucket and installed a grappler on the end of the boom, but we didn't...yet the thumb after a bit of trial and error is the best way to go if you are looking at having more than just a grappler at the end of the boom. yes, this Kobelco needs a ride on a lowboy as it is overweight and cannot ride behind a dump on a trailer, however, I am sure there are local either construction companies or drivers in your area that will move your Trachoe once to get to your site if it is overweight. From there like us, just move the Trachoe from each landing site to the next one on it's own.

I put up more pics on a different thread ("Self Built Logging Equipment") a few weeks ago as we had experienced a slight problem with our design as the bypass valve was not set at the correct pressure. Oppps! LOL 

Anyhow...Yes, you are not alone in wanting a Multi-use machine on site. Just remember that when you are running around looking at your machine to purchase..that it will have enough spare hydraulic ports on the main manifold that are unused if you wish to be adding extra equipment. (or you can remove the A/C pump and run an extra Hydraulic pump off the belts of the motor itself).

Here are a few more pics of the Kobelco with the thumb:


----------



## DavdH (Feb 2, 2012)

If you are dealing with short logs 20' or less a bucket w/ thumb works great. I even load short loggers off the side with grapples most of the time.


----------



## Slamm (Feb 2, 2012)

DavdH said:


> If you are dealing with short logs 20' or less a bucket w/ thumb works great. I even load short loggers off the side with grapples most of the time.



Thanks everyone for the advice and ideas and proof of others doing it.

DavdH,

Most of our logs will be 20' or less, but a lot of them will have big swelled up butts from bottom ground and I want the 360 swivel grapple attachment so that I can load the logs at any angle and spin them around from top to butt, so that they fit into the bunks correctly and stay level, plus, I'm going to get a buck saw and I don't think that would work very well with just a bucket/thumb attachment.

I'm wanting to get one big enough to pop out decent sized stumps for additional land clearing "gigs" on the side. I'm going to talk to some local land clear'ers around here and see what they are using. I know some use a shank or knife and cut the roots in a V and then pull the stump out and that allows the use of a smaller machine, but I'm sure it will need to be 16 ton or bigger. I've got a good trucker that charges me $2 a mile, which is about the best I can find around here and he has good machines and the drives know how to load my skidders without me babysitting them.

Again, thanks, any photos or numbers of those diverter valves would be great,

Sam


----------



## floyd (Feb 3, 2012)

Lotta orchards around here. Lots of clearing. Trackhoe with a thumb is what most use.


I don't think a saw on a 360 swivel grapple would work well. One guy here used to change out booms. He did not have the advantage of being in a high cab like one is with a tracked loader. He quit logging a few yrs ago. Still pulls alot of stumps.


----------



## DavdH (Feb 3, 2012)

Got ya on the swinging with the grapple, you can twist em every which way especially if you get them balanced. I have seen some grapples built to handle material that aren't great for logs but work great for feeding our hog with bark limbs tops etc,


----------

